# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Le litige opposant SCO  IBM pour violation des droits d'auteur dans le code UNIX/Linux en voie de se rsoudre

## Gordon Fowler

*SCO repart  l'attaque contre Novell*
*Pour les droits d'Unix : jusqu'o ira cette socit ?*

*Mise  jour du 12/07/10*



SCO a dcid de faire appel de la dcision qui entrinait la proprit d'UNIX pour Novell.

On croyait l'affaire close avec le dernier jugement du Tribunal de l'Utah (lire ci-avant), mais SCO a visiblement dcid d'aller au bout du bout de sa procdure.

Cette fois-ci, SCO a dpos une requte devant la Cour d'appel pour qu'elle rexamine  et invalide  la totalit des jugements rendus (qui sont tous dfavorables  SCO depuis maintenant 7 ans).

SCO rencontre aujourd'hui deux problmes.

Le premier est de n'avoir aucune preuve viable des droits qu'il revendique sur le code d'UNIX. Un fait soulign par le dernier jugement en date.

Le deuxime est une situation financire plus que fragile.

On comprend donc mieux ce jusqu'au-boutisme.
Incapable de faire des profits avec son activit IT, SCO tente d'assurer son avenir sur le terrain judiciaire. La socit a mme lanc de nouvelles menaces de procs contre IBM (lire ci-avant).

Quitte  devenir la plus clbre des socits dans la peu glorieuse catgorie des  patent trolls  (groupes spcialiss dans les procs en rapport avec des brevets rachets, non pas pour les utiliser concrtement, mais pour entamer des poursuites juridiques contre d'autres socits, souvent importantes, dans l'espoir de raliser un  jack-pot ).

Mais en aura-t-elle encore les moyens financiers ?


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, les dirigeants de SCO ont-ils perdu tout bon sens ou SCO peut-il encore gagner les droits sur le code d'UNIX ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 11/06/10*


*SCO n'a aucun droit sur UNIX et Linux*
*La socit est dfinitivement dbout dans ses affaires contre Novell et IBM*


Cette fois-ci l'affaire est close.

Tout du moins l'espre-t-on, tant il est vrai que SCO, une socit qui s'est spcialise dans les attaques juridiques en rapport avec les brevets informatiques lis  UNIX et Linux, s'est montre jusqu'ici acharne.

En avril dernier, SCO avait perdu son procs contre Novell et IBM (lire ci-avant). Le tribunal avait ainsi dclar que la socit ne possdait pas UNIX. SCO avait alors dcid de contre-attaquer en demandant la rouverture du dossier au motif que ses preuves n'avaient pas t prises en compte par le juge.

Hier, le juge Ted Stewart a refus cette rouverture. Il a ainsi mis un point final  cette affaire.

Les utilisateurs de Linux et de systmes UNIX peuvent souffler.

IBM un peu moins.

SCO a d'ores et dj annonc qu'il avait d'autres griefs  faire valoir contre Big Blue, et qu'il ne se priverait pas d'attaquer  nouveau la socit.

Mais ceci est une autre histoire.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 31.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Novell est bien le propritaire d'UNIX, SCO perd son procs*

Un verdict trs attendu dans le monde de l'informatique vient de tomber, aprs plusieurs annes de procs.

Du ct de l'open source, on retenait son souffle : la dcision a tre annonce pouvait tout changer. Et c'est finalement le soulagement gnral : UNIX n'appartient pas  SCO.

Le tribunal de Salt Lake City, dans l'Utah, vient de reconnaitre officiellement Novell comme propritaire lgitime d'UNIX.

Les dveloppeurs et diteurs de distributions UNIX et Linux sont donc rassurs : tout est bien qui finit bien.

*Linux menac de mort par la socit SCO ?*

On croyait l'affaire enterre. Au final, c'est Linux qui risque de l'tre.

Tout commence en 1995 avec la vente par Novell du code d'Unix  la socit SCO. Le montant de la transaction avoisinait les 150 millions de dollars.

Cette vente a gnr deux interprtations chez les participants.
Novell considre qu'il n'a cd que le code, pas les droits de proprit intellectuelle.
SCO affirme avoir achet les deux.

En 2003, SCO attaque donc Novell voyant en Linux un driv illgal du code source de Unix. IBM, qui tait galement dans la ligne de mire de l'entreprise, se voit exiger pour la mme raison la somme de 1 milliard de dollars pour violation de brevet.

La licence d'IBM pour l'utilisation du code d'Unix expirait en 2003.
Big Blue aurait  selon SCO  illgalement donn ledit code source pour une rutilisation dans Linux.

 la frontire de cette affaire, Microsoft, qui voyait visiblement dj Linux comme une menace, est suspect par de nombreux spcialistes d'avoir aid SCO  financer sa campagne juridique en levant 106 millions de dollars qu'il lui aurait revers via BayStarr.

Le 10 aot 2007, le juge Kimball rend pourtant un verdict tranch.
Il indique que Novell est bien le propritaire du copyright de Unix et de UnixWare.

Linux tait donc sauf.

Ce qui n'tait pas le cas de SCO.
Dboute, et visiblement dgoute, la socit tait en pril. Son chiffre d'affaires avait fondu de 250 millions de dollars  15 millions par an du fait de la nouvelle concurrence de Linux.

Proche de la faillite, l'entreprise utilise alors une subtilit du droit des entreprises amricaines pour se protger de la banqueroute et se mettre  l'abri d'une liquidation pure et simple.

En fvrier 2008, c'est dans une socit moribonde, mais par l'odeur allche, que le fond Stephen Norris Capital Partners injecte, en toute connaissance de cause, une somme de 100 millions de dollars.

La contrepartie de l'investissement est clairement stipule dans l'accord  : "_continuer de manire agressive_" les poursuites  l'encontre de Novell et d'IBM.

Fort de ce soutien inespr, SCO dcide de continuer le combat.

Dernier pisode en date, la "_10th US Circuit Court of Appeals_" a rendu son verdict ce lundi : le prcdent jugement est cass.

Consquence : SCO attaque  nouveau Novell et IBM.

La date de ce nouveau procs n'est pas encore fixe, mais l'on sait d'ores et dj qu'il se tiendra  Salt Lake City.

L'objectif de SCO ne laisse que peu de place  l'interprtation : "_Il y a 20 millions d'exemplaires de Linux qui fonctionnent partout dans le monde_" vient de dclarer Darl McBride, Directeur Gnral de l'entreprise, "_Linux il fait chaque jour de l'ombre  notre Unix._"

Suite au verdict, Novell a ragi en ces termes :



> Novell intends to vigorously defend the case and the interests of its Linux customers and the greater open source community. We remain confident in the ultimate outcome of the dispute


SCO vend des technologies fondes sur Unix, des services et des serveurs pour les petites et moyennes entreprises.

Elle exige aujourd'hui 5 milliards de dollars d'IBM.

Sources :

 ::fleche::  Communiqu de presse de SCO (PDF).
 ::fleche::  Le communiqu de Novell.


Lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  *Tout Linux (et Unix) est sur Developpez.com* : actu, faq, tuto, cours.
 ::fleche::  Microsoft reconnat Linux comme une "menace" pour Windows
 ::fleche::  Les Tribunaux sont-ils comptents pour juger les affaires technologiques ?


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, si SCO venait  gagner la prochaine manche, hsiterait-il  signer l'arrt de mort de son concurrent Linux ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que SCO sera  nouveau dbout ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la stratgie du fond de "_private equity_" derrire SCO ?

----------


## nausica

est ce que freebsd est concern dans cette affaire?

----------


## zebulon94

Ont parle d'une distrib ou de tous les linuxs ? D'aprs l'histoire de l'informatique que je connais Linus s'est inspire d'Unix afin de crer Linux alors qu'il tait tudiant... et donc n'a pas utilis le code d'Unix ....
Je dois avouer que je suis un peu largu ^^

Cette histoire me semble bien louche.

D.

----------


## Marco46

Moi aussi je croyais qu'il s'tait inspir de Minix mais qu'il avait tout recod.

O est le problme ?

----------


## romaintaz

> ...
> Elle exige aujourd'hui 5 milliards de dollars d'IBM
> ...


Dites, si on leur envoie Kerviel, a pourra passer ou pas ?  ::aie:: 
Ca devient ridicule ces histoires de procs...
Ils expliquent comment le fait de passer de 1  5 milliards au fait ? C'est la Crise ?

----------


## ogaby

Euh... faudra quand mme qu'ils fassent le lien entre Unix et Linux.  ::roll::

----------


## zebulon94

> Euh... faudra quand mme qu'ils fassent le lien entre Unix et Linux.


Oui la je vois pas .... Que quelqu'un m'explique ?  ::calim2:: 
Leurs histoires de brevet n'arrte pas, sa devien lassant au bout d'un moment. Faudrait arreter de jouer au gosse et dvelopper des chose plus interessante pour nous  ::D: 

D.

----------


## lunatix

c'est du FUD/Vent : pendant le premier proces, ils n'ont mme pas t foutus de trouver  50 lignes de codes qui correspondaient.

----------


## gege2061

> Ont parle d'une distrib ou de tous les linuxs ?


Du noyaux donc de tous les Linux.




> D'aprs l'histoire de l'informatique que je connais Linus s'est inspire d'Unix afin de crer Linux alors qu'il tait tudiant... et donc n'a pas utilis le code d'Unix ....


Pour plus d'claircissements : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO-Linux_controversies

A premire vue, Novell a vendu  SCO _Unix System V_ dont on retrouve certains morceaux de code dans Linux. Codes qui aurait t propos par IBM pour l'inclusion dans le noyau.

Mais SCO ne veux pas citer les lignes de codes incrimin, a ne vous rappel rien ?  ::aie::

----------


## Xyphis

Ce que je trouve amusant avec ces procs, c'est qu' chaque fois qu'une affaire du genre passe sous mes yeux, je me dis qu'en fait je ne suis pas dans le mme monde informatique que les autres.

On y lit des affaires de gros sous, des jugements obscurs bass sur des lois encore plus obscures... et en lisant les autres ractions, j'ai toujours comme un soulagement.

Bon sinon, ce que je pense de l'article... pas grand chose, j'ai l'impression de n'en avoir rien compris. SCO fait des utilitaires et donc pas un OS... alors pourquoi Linux est un concurrent ? Qu'il lui reproche la perte de son chiffre d'affaire, encore, admettons,... mme si. S'il n'y avait pas Linux,  qui vendraient-ils leurs utilitaires UNIX ? Et des jugements contradictoires plusieurs annes aprs... non franchement, tout a me dpasse...

----------


## Firwen

Esperons juste que le second jugement ira dans le sens du premier  ::roll:: 

Magouille et corrpution quand tu nous tiens....Unix est convalescent depuis maintenant plus de 10 ans face  Linux et c'est surement pas  cause de quelques hypottiques lignes de codes emprunte  ::roll:: .

----------


## cherkaoui.j.e

> Ont parle d'une distrib ou de tous les linuxs ? D'aprs l'histoire de l'informatique que je connais Linus s'est inspire d'Unix afin de crer Linux alors qu'il tait tudiant... et donc n'a pas utilis le code d'Unix ....
> Je dois avouer que je suis un peu largu ^^
> 
> Cette histoire me semble bien louche.
> 
> D.


+1

Pourquoi ils n'attaquent pas Apple a cause de Mac OS X, ou HP a cause de hp/ux ou Oracle a cause de solaris...  ::roll::

----------


## zebulon94

De plus rajoutons que la "mort" de linux ne peut arriver si soudainement, il faut prendre un compte que nombre d'infrastructure, de serveurs ... etc sont sous kernel linux .... sa foutrait un sacr fouilli. Imaginez, d'un jour au lendemain la "mort" de Windows ^^ ... pas possible




> Pourquoi ils n'attaquent pas Apple a cause de Mac OS X, ou HP a cause de hp/ux ou Oracle a cause de solaris...


+1

D.

----------


## ferrero

c'est devenu une habitude maintenant qu'une st attaque une autre....

A mon avis ce n'est qu'un moyen de gagner de l'argent et de se faire connaitre c'est tout.

----------


## yoyo88

> Pourquoi ils n'attaquent pas Apple a cause de Mac OS X, ou HP a cause de hp/ux ou Oracle a cause de solaris...


peut tre parce que si linux tombe le reste suivra?  ::roll::  (encore faut il que linux tombe  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## lucideluciole

a ressemble  un dernier soupir  voir les pertes (250  15$ millions) .

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Euh... faudra quand mme qu'ils fassent le lien entre Unix et Linux.


C'est un des points que Novell met d'ailleurs en avant.

Pour eux, il n'y a pas de lien.




> Novell a vendu  SCO _Unix System V_ dont on retrouve certains morceaux de code dans Linux. Codes qui aurait t propos par IBM pour l'inclusion dans le noyau.


Excatement. 
IBM est accus de "recel" en quelque sorte.

Ce qui pour SCO est aussi un moyen de faire un lien entre Unix et Linux.




> est ce que freebsd est concern dans cette affaire?


Peuvent-ils le faire si ils gagnent ?

Honntement c'est une autre histoire d'avocat.

FreeSBD est issu de UnixSBD, lui-mme variation de Unix.

UnixSBD a-t-il t vendu par AT&T  Novell au dbut des annes 90 ou est-il "tellement" diffrent qu'il n'tait pas inclus dans le deal ?
Y a-t-il donc (ou pas) UnixSBD dans la transaction Novell-SCO de 95 ?

C'est un dbat juridico/informatico/historique qui promet d'tre simple...  ::aie:: 

SCO a-t-il l'intention de le faire ?

Aucune dclaration des dirigeants de SCO ne va en tout cas - _pour l'instant_ - dans ce sens.




> Pourquoi ils n'attaquent pas Apple a cause de Mac OS X, ou HP a cause de hp/ux ou Oracle a cause de solaris...


Excellente question !!!

Mais pour OS X, la rponse, mme si elle n'est pas dans le communiqu, semble  peu prs clair au regard de l'argumentaire gnral : SCO ne le voit pas comme un concurrent.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> a ressemble  un dernier soupir  voir les pertes (250  15$ millions) .


C'est aussi l-dessus que semble vouloir jouer Novell.

Faire durer le plus possible et jouer la montre.
La question sur ce point, c'est quel est le rle du "_private equity_" qui soutient SCO ? Et jusqu'o veut-il aller ?

----------


## zebulon94

> Mais pour OS X, la rponse, mme si elle n'est pas dans le communiqu, semble  peu prs clair au regard de l'argumentaire gnral : SCO ne le voit pas comme un concurrent.



l'galit dans tout sa ?  Si on veut vraiment protg quelques chose qui nous appartient on attaque tout le monde qui l'utilise sinon personne. Ceci montre bien qu'il s'agit juste d'un moyen de se faire du fric une fois de plus !!

D.

----------


## gege2061

> Excellente question !!!
> 
> Mais pour OS X, la rponse, mme si elle n'est pas dans le communiqu, semble  peu prs clair au regard de l'argumentaire gnral : SCO ne le voit pas comme un concurrent.


C'est clair que la question mrite d'tre pose au vu de la gnalogie des Unix : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ory-simple.svg

Mme si l'agencement est arbitraire, on voit clairement que Solaris et HP/UX descendent de System V.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> l'galit dans tout sa ?  Si on veut vraiment protg quelques chose qui nous appartient on attaque tout le monde qui l'utilise sinon personne. Ceci montre bien qu'il s'agit juste d'un moyen de se faire du fric une fois de plus !!
> 
> D.


Bonjour Zebulon,

Que les choses soient claires, hein !... je ne dis pas que c'est justifi.
Moi je ne fais que rapporter une conception de SCO.  :;):

----------


## zebulon94

> Bonjour Zebulon,
> 
> Que les choses soient claires, hein !... je ne dis pas que c'est justifi.
> Moi je ne fais que rapporter une conception de SCO.


lol t'inquite pas je t'avais bien compris dans se sens  :;): 
je ne faisait pas un cas isol du post en questions mais bien une gnralit que l'on peut de plus en plus observer dans ce genre d'affaire. ::zoubi:: 

D.

----------


## Ptigrouick

Mon opinion c'est que SCO est une bonne bande de margoulins qui sont en train de mourir parce qu'ils n'ont pas su prendre le bon virage au bon moment et qu'ils sont rests accrochs  leur vieil Unix moribond. Maintenant leur seul moyen d'arriver  survivre c'est de relancer rgulirement cette affaire pour que leur nom rapparaisse sur le devant de la scne.

----------


## argonath

Allez les enfants ! tout doit disparaitre !



il y a des juges assez cons pour penser srieusement que Novell a vendu le "concept" unix avec son code ?  la limite des modifications de UNIX que l'on retrouverait dans linux et postrieures  la ventes... mais euh... non.

/me viens d'avoir l'ide de dposer un brevet (si ce n'est pas dj fait XD ) sur la segmentation en root et bin, dev, etc, lib, users, usr et se faire des couilles en or.

----------


## ogaby

Bon puisque que SCO a le systme V, moi je vais acheter la 1re version. 

Donc on reprend... 
avec le V est n BSD qui a donn la gamme BSD et Mac OSX
avec le VI est n minix, HP-UX, AI-UX.
avec le V, le VI et BSD est n Linux, Solaris et UnixWare (et une partie de UnixWare est dans Windows NT).

Donc si moi j'ai la 1re version, je peux faire un procs  SCO et la terre entire me doit des sous!

Cool!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zebulon94

vive l'amrique et son systme de brevet ^^

----------


## berceker united

> Bon puisque que SCO a le systme V, moi je vais acheter la 1re version. 
> 
> Donc on reprend... 
> avec le V est n BSD qui a donn la gamme BSD et Mac OSX
> avec le VI est n minix, HP-UX, AI-UX.
> avec le V, le VI et BSD est n Linux, Solaris et UnixWare (et une partie de UnixWare est dans Windows NT).
> 
> Donc si moi j'ai la 1re version, je peux faire un procs  SCO et la terre entire me doit des sous!
> 
> Cool!


Logiquement oui  ::ccool::  mais l, ton corps risque de flotter sur le ventre dans un canal.
Lors de la crise tout le monde se rappelle qu'il y a surement un brevet bien poussireux qui traine dans un tiroir. Cela me rappelle du brevet concernant Microsoft avec Office qu'ils ont pas le droit d'utiliser en tant que tel. Thomson et ses potes vont peut tre estimer que le MP3 est un brevet payant et faire raquer tout le monde parce que celui-ci commence  perdre de l'argent.

----------


## ogaby

Bon... avant d'attaquer SCO je vais un poil rflchir.... (Je sais nager mais quand mme  ::oops::  )




> Since IBM released the relevant code under the terms of the GPL, it claims that the only permission that SCO has to copy and distribute IBM's code in Linux is under the terms and conditions of the GPL, one of which requires the distributor to "accept" the GPL. IBM says that SCO violated the GPL by denouncing the GPL's validity, and by claiming that the GPL violates the U.S. Constitution, together with copyright, antitrust and export control laws. IBM also claims that SCO's SCOsource program is incompatible with the requirement that redistributions of GPLed works must be free of copyright licensing fees (fees may be charged for the acts of duplication and support). IBM has brought counterclaims alleging that SCO has violated the GPL and breached IBM's copyrights by collecting licensing fees while distributing IBM's copyrighted material.


Je crois que SCO est en procs contre tout le monde informatique.

Je me demande si ils s'en sont appercu.  ::?: 

edit: source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO-Lin...CO_and_the_GPL

----------


## argonath

> Je crois que SCO est en procs contre tout le monde informatique.


Ils le savent, c'est leur boulot !
Microsoft les paye pour a ^^

----------


## ogaby

> Ils le savent, c'est leur boulot !
> Microsoft les paye pour a ^^


vi mais ca c'tait en 2005. Depuis 2006, Novell est un partenaire proche de Microsoft et ce serait un peu suicidaire qu'il encourage un procs contre Novell.

----------


## berceker united

> vi mais ca c'tait en 2005. Depuis 2006, Novell est un partenaire proche de Microsoft et ce serait un peu suicidaire qu'il encourage un procs contre Novell.


Diviser pour mieux rgner

----------


## Floral

Tout ce que je comprend c'est qu'ils veulent 5 milliards parce que dans l'entte des fichiers sources des fichiers originaires d'Unix (qui seraient) repris pour le noyau Linux, SCO n'apparait pas dans le (c)? Pourtant ces noyaux sont bien sous GPL, non?
Si je ne me trompe pas, o donc est le problme?

----------


## Killing Joke

> /me viens d'avoir l'ide de dposer un brevet (si ce n'est pas dj fait XD ) sur la segmentation en root et bin, dev, etc, lib, users, usr et se faire des couilles en or.


Franchement, ce serait une bonne chose, si tu gagnais :  permettrait de virer cette arborescence ridicule et osbolte.
Vas-y, fonce.

----------


## Shirraz

L'image drle qui m'est venue en entendant parler de "canal", c'est d'imaginer "la mafia des geeks"  ::lol:: 


Mme si bon, parmi les "puissants de l'informatique" il ne doit pas y avoir des masses de geeks :s

----------


## argonath

> Franchement, ce serait une bonne chose, si tu gagnais :  permettrait de virer cette arborescence ridicule et osbolte.
> Vas-y, fonce.


Bon sujet de dbat ca... cette arborescenre remplit encore correctement ses fonctions ^^ tu la remplacerais par quoi ?

----------


## stephgil29

On vient de trouver la ligne de code source de tous les maux !!!


```

```

Non pas les tomates  ::aie:: 
Ok, je sort  ::mouarf::

----------


## s4mk1ng

bon bah encore une histoire de jugement obscur... :8O:

----------


## monwarez

> On vient de trouver la ligne de code source de tous les maux !!!
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Non pas les tomates 
> Ok, je sort


ou aussi avec les accolades:


```

```

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Miyukaze

J'sais pas vous mais moi j'ai eu la curiosit d'aller sur le site de SCO et j'ai trouv une belle perle x')




> Many customers are concerned about using Linux since they have become aware of the allegations that Linux is an unauthorized derivative work of the UNIX operating system. These customers unknowingly received illegal copies of SCO property and many are running critical business applications on Linux. Some customers have asked their Linux distributors to indemnify them against intellectual property infringement claims in Linux. Due to the limitations of the GPL and lack of adequate IP controls in Linux, such customers have been unable to obtain satisfactory assurances, whether through adequate indemnification programs or otherwise, from distributors that their use of Linux will not cause them exposure to liability for this use.
> 
> SCO has an obligation to stockholders, customers and employees to protect the value of its assets. SCO is also sympathetic to the end-users predicament. SCO has determined that it can accommodate both conditions by offering a license that cures the IP infringement in Linux. This new license is called "SCO Intellectual Property Protection" and applies to commercial use of the Linux 2.4 and later versions. The license insures that Linux end users can continue to run their business uninterrupted without misusing SCO's Intellectual Property.
> 
> End users who purchase this license are granted the right to use the SCO IP in Linux in binary format only.


lien-> http://www.sco.com/scosource/ipprotection.html

La grosse blague xD

----------


## Miyukaze

Intressant aussi...

Tous les procs engags par SCO sur la proprit intelectuelle!

http://www.sco.com/scoip/

----------


## Thorna

> D'aprs vous, si SCO venait  gagner la prochaine manche, hsiterait-il  signer l'arrt de mort de son concurrent Linux ?


J'aimerais bien savoir comment on peut arrter des millions de dveloppeurs individuels dans le monde...
C'est que du business ces affaires de procs! Rassurez-vous, l'information la plus importante, elle n'est pas dans tout ce texte: c'est que a devient exactement pareil en France, youpi !  ::calim2::

----------


## argonath

ils ne peuvent pas s'en prendre  tout les dveloppeurs, mais si (par exemple ), ils dcident d'attaquer canonical aprs avoir remport ce procs, ca mettra un gros coup dans l'aile  Ubuntu, et toutes les distribs ont ce genre de "ttes" faciles  attaquer. Ca ferait une grosse srie de procs, mais ils peuvent faire perdre aux distributions linux un certain nombre de soutiens financiers prcieux.

----------


## Michel

Raz le bol !!!
Combien de temps, l'Europe va-elle encore se laisser emmerder par les avocaillons amricains?
Peut-on imaginer bloquer tous les serveurs qui utilisent linux ?
J'ai beaucoup de patience mais ces malades des procs et autres mthodes protectionnistes commencent  me gonfler!
J'ai 60 ans et bien envie de ressortir mes affiches de l'poque de la guerre du Vietnam:
*US go home et foutez-moi la paix* !!!

----------


## TocTocKiL?

> *US go home et foutez-moi la paix* !!!


*...foutez-nous...*



> ils ne peuvent pas s'en prendre  tout les dveloppeurs, mais si (par exemple ), ils dcident d'attaquer canonical aprs avoir remport ce procs, ca mettra un gros coup dans l'aile  Ubuntu, et toutes les distribs ont ce genre de "ttes" faciles  attaquer. Ca ferait une grosse srie de procs, mais ils peuvent faire perdre aux distributions linux un certain nombre de soutiens financiers prcieux.


a va sentir l'hydre, pendant qu'ils en couperont une (distrib linux) une autre apparaitra...

et puis comme au viet-nm rien ne dit qu'une guerrilla (electronique dans notre cas) ne se mettra pas en place... ce qui c'tait pass en Estonie pourrait bien servir de cas d'cole.
http://wiki.france5.fr/index.php/CYB...ERRES_SECRETES

n.b. : Aucune grande puissance dans l'histoire n'a pu cras de guerrilla...

----------


## Neuromancien2

Les linuxiens sont dj morts... de rire.

Les avocats de SCO vont essayer de faire traner l'affaire le plus longtemps possible. Mais lorsqu'un juge devra se prononcer sur le fond, il faudra bien que SCO montre quelles sont les parties du code de Linux incrimines. Et on verra une nouvelle fois que c'est du vent...

Mais je me demande  quoi joue l'auteur de ce fil, avec un titre comme celui-l. Ne fait-il pas le jeu malhonnte de Microsoft SCO ?

----------


## BbT0n

> Les linuxiens sont dj morts... de rire.


  ::ccool:: 

La socit SCO est certainement frustr du fait que son UNIX n'est pas capable de rivaliser avec les autres. Pour preuve que certain logiciel propritaire font tout pour s'imposer, est ce n'est pas du choix naturel de l'utilisateur

Il ce sente donc oblig de faire marg la machine juridique pour entrer les rival qu'il on autour.  ::fessee:: 

 Mme si des bouts (certainement des petit bout) de code d'Unix on t retrouv dans Linux, je pense que le travail des personnes qui on oeuvr pour le ce systme libre doit tre rspect. Car il n'est la proprit de personne, ou peut tre de tout le monde 




> Microsoft, qui voyait visiblement dj Linux comme une menace, est suspect par de nombreux spcialistes d'avoir aid SCO  financer sa campagne juridique


Y'a juste  lire pour comprendre. Il cherche  s'imposer, comme si l'utilisateur final n'avais qu'a fermer sa gueule et choisir entre les daubes de Microsoft ou SCO.
Le logiciel libre laisse l'utisateur venir vers lui et faire ses propre choix  ::zoubi:: 

Leurs thique, make money money  ::ccool::

----------


## supersnail

> Leurs thique, make money money


+1024...

Argent,quand tu nous tiens  ::aie::

----------


## kaymak

AAAhhhh qu'est que j'aurais pu en dvelopper des softs sympa avec 100 millions de dollars, plutt que de courir les tribunaux !


.... Alalalallalaal si j'...

----------


## ok.Idriss

Je croyais cette affaire dfinitivement rvolue ...

C'est bte de vouloir tenter d'radiquer la seule alternative gratuite  l'illgal (peut tre que a leur est prfrable ...).

Bon bah au pire des cas, j'utiliserai uniquement BSD ou Open Solaris ... en attendant qu'elles se fassent attaquer  leur tour.

----------


## Mardewin

Bon et bien j'ai trouv cet article trs interessant, je pensais l'affaire termine depuis belle lurette :p
Quand  moi j'ai trouv une ide pour continuer sans windows: Je vais coder ma propre Os et je piquerai du code  personne! Comme ca  ::zekill::  s'ils essayent de me faire un procs!! Mouahahahah, aprs je vendrais mon code des milliards et je controlerai le monde!!!
... ou pas.
Bref, en attendant je reste sur mon ubuntu ador...

----------


## Sunsawe

> Many customers are concerned about using Linux since they have become aware of the allegations that Linux is an unauthorized derivative work of the UNIX operating system. These customers unknowingly received illegal copies of SCO property and many are running critical business applications on Linux. Some customers have asked their Linux distributors to indemnify them against intellectual property infringement claims in Linux. Due to the limitations of the GPL and lack of adequate IP controls in Linux, such customers have been unable to obtain satisfactory assurances, whether through adequate indemnification programs or otherwise, from distributors that their use of Linux will not cause them exposure to liability for this use.
> 
> SCO has an obligation to stockholders, customers and employees to protect the value of its assets. SCO is also sympathetic to the end-users predicament. SCO has determined that it can accommodate both conditions by offering a license that cures the IP infringement in Linux. This new license is called "SCO Intellectual Property Protection" and applies to commercial use of the Linux 2.4 and later versions. The license insures that Linux end users can continue to run their business uninterrupted without misusing SCO's Intellectual Property.
> 
> End users who purchase this license are granted the right to use the SCO IP in Linux in binary format only.


Bizarre...  quelques mots prs et dans l'ide, a me rappelle le discourt de quelqu'un... je ne me rappelle plus trs bien mais... je crois que c'tait un certain... "Balle Meurt"....
M'enfin je dis a....

----------


## Alp

> Raz le bol !!!
> Combien de temps, l'Europe va-elle encore se laisser emmerder par les avocaillons amricains?
> Peut-on imaginer bloquer tous les serveurs qui utilisent linux ?
> J'ai beaucoup de patience mais ces malades des procs et autres mthodes protectionnistes commencent  me gonfler!
> J'ai 60 ans et bien envie de ressortir mes affiches de l'poque de la guerre du Vietnam:
> *US go home et foutez-moi la paix* !!!


Oui, ce sont les Etats-Unis les fautifs, clairement, ce n'est pas cette socit (SCO) qui essaye de se raccrocher  ce qu'elle peut pour ne pas couler... 

Encore mieux, je ne vois pas le rapport entre les US et le sujet de la news  ::aie:: 

Quand au sujet de la news lui-mme, j'ai bien envie de dire que la socit SCO peut faire ce qu'elle veut, elle ne pourra pas mettre fin  Linux. Aucun tribunal ou quoi ne rendra une telle dcision, c'est certain. En attendant, a fait bien rire  ::ccool::

----------


## berceker united

> Oui, ce sont les Etats-Unis les fautifs, clairement, ce n'est pas cette socit (SCO) qui essaye de se raccrocher  ce qu'elle peut pour ne pas couler... 
> 
> Encore mieux, je ne vois pas le rapport entre les US et le sujet de la news 
> 
> Quand au sujet de la news lui-mme, j'ai bien envie de dire que la socit SCO peut faire ce qu'elle veut, elle ne pourra pas mettre fin  Linux. Aucun tribunal ou quoi ne rendra une telle dcision, c'est certain. En attendant, a fait bien rire


Le but n'est pas d'enterrer Linux mais de toucher de l'argent. Et mme si c'est la mort de Linux, je peux vous assurer qu'il y aura des clones encore plus performants qui demande que  tre l. 
En faite, faire disparaitre Linux, c'est comme abattre un grand arbre dans la fort. Cela va permettre  d'autre espce de fleurir, jusqu' qu'il y ait un autre gros arbre.

----------


## Traroth2

"Au final, c'est Linux qui risque de l'tre" : On n'en est pas l du tout. SCO n'a jamais eu gain de cause  aucune tape de la procdure. Ce qui est _dgoutant_, c'est qu'on autorise ainsi une entreprise qui a manifestement tort  continuer ainsi  nuire  toute une branche de l'industrie.

----------


## cbleas

Bonjour,



```

```

il seffit de voir le proces portant sur Word pour voir que cela n'a rien d'impossible.

----------


## Qwert

On attend toujours les fameuses preuves... parce qu' part 2 lignes crites en caractres cyrilliques pour "qu'on ne puisse pas recopier" comme preuve... on a toujours rien vu.

----------


## Sunsawe

> On attend toujours les fameuses preuves... parce qu' part 2 lignes crites en caractres cyrilliques pour "qu'on ne puisse pas recopier" comme preuve... on a toujours rien vu.


En fait je me pose des questions sur ces techniques d'accusation.
Une hypothse qui me vient est.... la peur de la rapidit de correction. 

En fait, 5 milliards, ce n'est pas suffisant. ces gens veulent de l'argent et du pouvoir.Ce qu'ils veulent c'est la main mise exclusive sur tout un pan de l'industrie qui serait alors soumis  leur bon vouloir pour continuer son activit. Cette industrie ne pouvant se permettre d'tre hors business pour un jour, elle serait force de payer.
Or,  supposer qu'ils aient raison, s'ils montrent leur jeu (gagnant), avant mme que le procs ne soit termin, la communaut aura recod tous les morceaux incrimins. Du coup,  la fin du procs... ben... rien.

quelqu'un pourrait il apporter un peu de lumire sur la question?

----------


## Qwert

> En fait je me pose des questions sur ces techniques d'accusation.
> Une hypothse qui me vient est.... la peur de la rapidit de correction. 
> 
> En fait, 5 milliards, ce n'est pas suffisant. ces gens veulent de l'argent et du pouvoir.Ce qu'ils veulent c'est la main mise exclusive sur tout un pan de l'industrie qui serait alors soumis  leur bon vouloir pour continuer son activit. Cette industrie ne pouvant se permettre d'tre hors business pour un jour, elle serait force de payer.
> Or,  supposer qu'ils aient raison, s'ils montrent leur jeu (gagnant), avant mme que le procs ne soit termin, la communaut aura recod tous les morceaux incrimins. Du coup,  la fin du procs... ben... rien.
> 
> quelqu'un pourrait il apporter un peu de lumire sur la question?


Recod... plus facile  dire qu' faire vraiment. Faut il en plus savoir quelle partie...

----------


## Sunsawe

> Recod... plus facile  dire qu' faire vraiment. Faut il en plus savoir quelle partie...


euh... c'est justement le propos de mon post... tu es sur de l'avoir lu correctement?

"Or,  supposer qu'ils aient raison, s'ils montrent leur jeu (gagnant)..."

Donc les morceaux de code concerns par leur potentiel proprit intellectuelle.

----------


## ogaby

SCO refuse de donner les lignes de code incrimines. 
En fait, c'est un argument qu'ils ont lanc dans leur procs contre IBM.

Plus d'info sur ce procs l: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO_v._IBM

----------


## ok.Idriss

> SCO refuse de donner les lignes de code incrimines.


Pourtant au procs, il faudra des preuves ... ils seront bien oblig de les montrer ces lignes, non ?

----------


## ratomms

> A mon avis ce n'est qu'un moyen de gagner de l'argent et de se faire connaitre c'est tout.


Je suis d'accord a toi mon frre. Novell a vendu Unix System V alors que Linux herite de la famille BSD ::roll:: . Je n'y comprends rien du tout
A+

----------


## souviron34

> Ont parle d'une distrib ou de tous les linuxs ? D'aprs l'histoire de l'informatique que je connais Linus s'est inspire d'Unix afin de crer Linux alors qu'il tait tudiant... et donc n'a pas utilis le code d'Unix ....





> SCO fait des utilitaires et donc pas un OS... alors pourquoi Linux est un concurrent ?


La rponse  vos 2 questions est simplement que SCO a t le premier  installer un unix-like sur *PC*

Et que donc les drivers et diverses "attaques" du hardware d'un PC , qui taient jalousement gards par M$ ( l'poque, IBM fabriquait mme les PCs avec boitier soud), venaient de sauter..

Ce qui a rendu la possibilit  Linus de dvelopper..


Mais SCO tait en 1993-1996 le seul OS capable d'afficher du X11 (et mme Motif) et de communiquer avec des machines unixiennes directement en graphique.. via des rsh ou des DISPLAY= (de X11).




Maintenant, quand on voit l'arbre cit dans un des posts ci-dessus, il est  se demander fortement que l'appel "Money Money Money" est bien plus rpandu que ce que d'aucuns voudraient laisser entendre ici :

Unix tait fait pour _unifier_ la gestion des machines.. Il y en avait dj eu 2 (IBM et Berkeley) trs vite...

Et maintenant, on part on sens inverse.. Regardez le bas de l'image...


C'est bien dommage...

----------


## Qwert

> J'espre bien que SCO va gagner et que Lunix disparatra pour de bon du paysage informatique. Lunix fait perdre un temps extrmement prcieux  Microsoft, temps qui pourrait tre consacr  rendre Windows et Office encore plus parfaits qu'ils le sont actuellement. Tous les auteurs de Lunix mritent vraiment de croupir en prison.


On est pas vendredi, petit scarab...


Tiens, on a pas de nouvelles de cette plainte  ... Dommage, ca aurait pu tre marrant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gtraxx

> Ce qui est dgoutant, c'est qu'on autorise ainsi une entreprise qui a manifestement tort  continuer ainsi  nuire  toute une branche de l'industrie.


Je suis bien d'accord et c'est la mme chose en Belgique les socit s'attaque les unes contre les autres pour renflouer leur caisse.
On est la proie du mme genre de connerie mais pas pour une copie de code , simplement pour la gratuit du projet  ::aie:: 
Bref faut faire attention  tout et surtout aux clients peu scrupuleux qui une fois un projet achev attaque la socit en justice sur base d'un nom respect du cahier des charges ressemblant trangement  la demande ligne par ligne de ce mme client  ::aie:: 
Quel monde de con parfois  ::mrgreen:: 
Aimez vous les uns les autres comme je vous ai cod sinon sa va chier  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 31.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Novell est bien le propritaire d'UNIX, SCO perd son procs*

Un verdict trs attendu dans le monde de l'informatique vient de tomber, aprs plusieurs annes de procs.

Du ct de l'open source, on retenait son souffle : la dcision a tre annonce pouvait tout changer. Et c'est finalement le soulagement gnral : UNIX n'appartient pas  SCO.

Le tribunal de Salt Lake City, dans l'Utah, vient de reconnaitre officiellement Novell comme propritaire lgitime d'UNIX.

Les dveloppeurs et diteurs de distributions UNIX et Linux sont donc rassurs : tout est bien qui finit bien.

----------


## Firwen

Peut-tre peut-on esprer la fin de cette priptie juridique qui montre la stupidit du systme de brevets amricain dans tout son ampleur.

Une entreprise dcadente qui a pas su s'adapter, quelques brevets, et hop : "portons plainte contre X et Y histoire de renflouer nos comptes" : pitoyable....

----------


## Adriano63

Ben  ce que je vois ( je n'ai rien contre les rponses, bien au contraire, elles donnent toutes  rflchir "  ::ccool:: 

Bon sur a avec ces histoires je vais me reprendre mon commodore 64 et je n'aurais pas d'emm.... lol

Bonne soire  tous  ::cry::

----------


## ok.Idriss

Sinon, ils peuvent faire appel en cassation encore ou bien cette dcision est cette fois irrvocable ?

----------


## Traroth2

J'imagine que l'pilogue, a sera le dpt de bilan de SCO dans les jours qui viennent...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Sinon, ils peuvent faire appel en cassation encore ou bien cette dcision est cette fois irrvocable ?


SCO ne peut plus rien dans cette affaire mais la socit est galement en procs contre IBM pour des histoires de contrats en rapport - encore et toujours - avec UNIX




> J'imagine que l'pilogue, a sera le dpt de bilan de SCO dans les jours qui viennent...


C'est ce que pensent beaucoup d'observateurs mais un porte-parole de SCO vient de dclarer au Salt Lake Tribune que la dcision du jury (qui les mets dans une situation financire tendue) ne les dissuadera certainement pas de poursuivre leur action en justice contre IBM.

Et on peut les croire vu que c'est leur cur de mtier  ::aie:: 

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_14786202

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*SCO n'a aucun droit sur UNIX et Linux*
*La socit est dfinitivement dbout dans ses affaires contre Novell et IBM*


Cette fois-ci l'affaire est close.

Tout du moins l'espre-ton, tant il est vrai que SCO, une socit qui s'est spcialise dans les attaques juridiques en rapport avec les brevets informatiques lis  UNIX et Linux, s'est montre jusqu'ici acharne.

En avril dernier, SCO avait perdu son procs contre Novell et IBM (lire ci-avant). Le tribunal avait ainsi dclar que la socit ne possdait pas UNIX. SCO avait alors dcid de contre-attaquer en demandant la r-ouverture du dossier au motif que ses preuves n'avaient pas t prises en compte par le juge.

Hier, le juge Ted Stewart a refus cette r-ouverture. Il a ainsi mis un point final  cette affaire.

Les utilisateur de Linux et de systmes UNIX peuvent souffler.

IBM un peu moins.

SCO a d'ores et dj annonc qu'il avait d'autres griefs  faire valoir contre Big Blue, et qu'il ne se priverait pas d'attaquer  nouveau la socit.

Mais ceci est une autre histoire.

----------


## Invit

J'ai lu dans une news amricaine - peut-tre oriente - que soft avait pay tous les frais de justice de SCO pour cette croisade , mais galement que les milieux proches du dossier ne donnaient aucune chance  SCO et que cette affaire avait t monte pour discrditer temporairement la concurrence, le temps de la procdure sans aucun espoir de gagner....

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonsoir.




> J'ai lu dans une news amricaine - peut-tre oriente - que soft avait pay tous les frais de justice de SCO pour cette croisade , mais galement que les milieux proches du dossier ne donnaient aucune chance  SCO et que cette affaire avait t monte pour discrditer temporairement la concurrence, le temps de la procdure sans aucun espoir de gagner....


Bof a n'a pas vraiment ralenti la "concurrence" ... Aucun ralentissement n'a t observ au niveau du dveloppement des principales distributions et le nombre d'utilisateurs n'a pas diminu (au contraire). Bien sr cela reste encore faible face au monopole de microsoft mais le principale c'est qu'on ne soit pas dans l'illgalit en usant de Linux librement et gratuitement.

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## ruste

Je crois que l'intention tait de miser sur l'incertitude. Certains craignent par exemple qu'Open Source puisse signifier de moindre qualit. SCO aura espr faire d'autres vagues en semant l'incertitude de devoir payer  SCO des frais de royaut, plus des pnalits. a ressemble  de l'intimidation.

SCO a bien ce qu'il mrite. Quand ils ont achet UNIX System V, ils n'ont pas appris du pass. Ils ont repris plus que ce systme, ils ont repris cette manie des fournisseurs UNIX commerciaux de vouloir charger le gros prix et d'tre incapable de coexister avec la concurrence. C'est prcisment ce qui avait relgu UNIX aux oubliettes: UNIX tait rendu incapable d'voluer avant que Linux ne vienne le sortir de l. UNIX a peut-tre t ce que Linux est aujourd'hui avant que ce produit ne cesse d'tre un logiciel ouvert et collaboratif. Dans ce sens, Linux a russi  arracher la couronne de UNIX en utilisant prcisment ce qui a fait son succs. Tout aussi clne qu'il soit, Linux a vaincu UNIX System V en tant plus UNIX que lui.

Fait intressant, les serveurs SCO UNIX utilisent des logiciels Open Source comme Samba, ce qui leur a permis de mieux intgrer leurs serveurs aux environnements Windows et d'largir potentiellement leur base de faon importante. a aurait du leur ouvrir des portes pour pouvoir concurrencer Windows, par exemple, mais il ont t incapable d'exploiter cette chance. Je ne suis pas sr que Linux en soit la seule cause, car tout le monde n'a pas adopt Linux et beaucoup sont prt  payer pour avoir un systme. Et je suis certain qu'un argument du genre UNIX vritable aurait pu faire la diffrence, comme il le fait pour Intel et son Intel Inside.





> J'ai lu dans une news amricaine - peut-tre oriente - que soft avait pay tous les frais de justice de SCO pour cette croisade , mais galement que les milieux proches du dossier ne donnaient aucune chance  SCO et que cette affaire avait t monte pour discrditer temporairement la concurrence, le temps de la procdure sans aucun espoir de gagner....

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*SCO repart  l'attaque contre Novell*
*Pour les droits d'Unix : jusqu'o ira cette socit ?*

*Mise  jour du 12/07/10*



SCO a dcid de faire appel de la dcision qui entrinait la proprit d'UNIX pour Novell.

On croyait l'affaire close avec le dernier jugement du Tribunal de l'Utah (lire ci-avant), mais SCO a visiblement dcid d'aller au bout du bout de sa procdure.

Cette fois-ci, SCO a dpos une requte devant la Cour d'Appel pour qu'elle r-examine - et invalide - la totalit des jugements rendus (qui sont tous dfavorables  SCO depuis maintenant 7 ans).

SCO rencontre aujourd'hui deux problmes.

Le premier est de n'avoir aucune preuve viable des droits qu'il revendique sur le code d'UNIX. Un fait soulign par le dernier jugement en date.

Le deuxime est une situation financire plus que fragile.

On comprend donc mieux ce jusqu'au-boutisme.
Incapable de faire des profits avec son activit IT, SCO tente d'assurer son avenir sur le terrain judiciaire. La socit a mme lanc de nouvelles menaces de procs contre IBM (lire ci-avant).

Quitte  devenir la plus clbre des socits dans la peu glorieuse catgorie des  patent trolls  (groupes spcialiss dans les procs en rapport avec des brevets rachets, non pas pour les utiliser concrtement, mais pour entamer des poursuites juridique contre d'autres socits, souvent importantes, dans l'espoir de raliser un  jack-pot ).

Mais en aura-t-elle encore les moyens financiers ?


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, les dirigeants de SCO ont-ils perdu tout bon sens ou SCO peut-il encore gagner les droits sur le code d'UNIX ?

----------


## trenton

> D'aprs vous, les dirigeants de SCO ont-ils perdu tout bon sens ou SCO peut-il encore gagner les droits sur le code d'UNIX ?


A mon avis le but n'est pas forcment de gagner le procs, mais peut tre aussi d'embter certaines entreprises.

----------


## zencorp

D'aprs tout ce que je lis dans les diffrents posts l'activit IT de SCO n'est qu'un prtexte.

Donc l'innovation d'une entreprise, rapporte moins que son activit juridique, c'est un peu effrayant tout de mme.  ::?:

----------


## exodev

Oh il bouge encore  ::aie:: 

Les avocats perdront un bon client quand la socit coulera dinitivement

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.




> Mais en aura-t-elle encore les moyens financiers ?


a dpend si ceux qui sont derrires sont prts  r-injecter de l'argent ou pas ...




> D'aprs vous, les dirigeants de SCO ont-ils perdu tout bon sens ou SCO peut-il encore gagner les droits sur le code d'UNIX ?


Bah SCO tant en dclin n'a rien de mieux  faire  ::aie::  ... Mais je crois que, encore une fois, a n'ira pas trs loin. Aprs je n'ai pas compris pourquoi la cour d'appel s'est content d'invalider tous ces jugements dfavorable  SCO. Quels en sont les motifs ?

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## gillai

> Aprs je n'ai pas compris pourquoi la cour d'appel s'est content d'invalider tous ces jugements dfavorable  SCO. Quels en sont les motifs ?


SCO a demand : "Cette fois-ci, SCO a dpos une requte devant la Cour d'Appel pour qu'elle r-examine - et invalide - la totalit des jugements rendus (qui sont tous dfavorables  SCO depuis maintenant 7 ans)."

----------


## ok.Idriss

Ah oui effectivement, j'ai mal lu dsol  ::mrgreen:: 
Bah dans ce cas, a ne fait que renforcer ce que je pense : a n'ira pas loin ...

----------


## gorgonite

il faut surtout penser que ce genre d'attaques en justice (mme en vain) permet d'mettre un doute sur l'avenir de certains Unix propritaires (mais l, c'est juste le prix de la licence qui changera au pire  ::roll:: ), et surtout de tous les Unix libres... 
cette guerre de tranche monopolise beaucoup d'argent et de temps chez les mcnes du monde Unix libre, et donc va potentiellement retarder un peu les projets en cours, et surtout retarder son adoption par des entreprises un peu frileuses, et ne pouvant se permettre de remigrer en 6 mois si les suites taient inattendues (n'oublions pas qu'on parle de justice US ^^)


enfin, le plus simple pour endiguer cette vague strile de procs bidons serait de NE JAMAIS en parler... ainsi la contre-publicit qu'ils induisent serait fortement diminue ^^

----------


## ogaby

Aprs ce procs, je ne pense pas que des entreprises soient inquites pour l'avenir des licences Unix. SCO a un lourd pass de procs perdus et l le dernier procs est vraiment clair.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*IBM et Red Hat confronts  une action en justice pour violation des droits d'auteur et antitrust de la part de Xinuos,* 
*Qui reprend un litige vieux de 18 ans initi par son prdcesseur SCO Group*

*Mercredi, Xinuos, qui vend UnixWare et OpenServer, a intent une action en justice dans les les Vierges amricaines, allguant un vol de proprit intellectuelle et une collusion monopolistique sur le march contre les dfendeurs conjoints IBM et Red Hat. Xinuos a t form autour des actifs de SCO Group il y a une dizaine d'annes sous le nom d'UnXis et,  l'poque, le successeur de SCO se dsavouait de tout intrt  poursuivre le long litige de ce dernier sur Linux. Les revendications de droits d'auteur datent maintenant de prs de plus de 17 ans et ont t dsapprouves  maintes reprises.*

Si cette histoire vous semble familire et bien rode, cest tout  fait normal. Xinuos est la socit qui a achet les restes du SCO Group en 2011. Le SCO Group, quant  lui, est une socit clbre non pas pour ses produits, mais pour ses litiges contre IBM et Linux. En 2001, SCO, une socit Unix, s'est associe  Caldera, une socit Linux, pour former ce qui aurait d tre un grand rival de Red Hat. Au lieu de cela, deux ans plus tard, SCO a poursuivi IBM dans une attaque lgale tous azimuts contre Linux.


En 2003, SCO Group a dpos une plainte similaire  celle de Xinuos en matire de proprit intellectuelle. Il a fait valoir que SCO Group dtenait les droits sur le code source des systmes d'exploitation Unix et UnixWare d'AT&T, que Linux 2.4.x et 2.5.x taient des drivs non autoriss d'Unix et qu'IBM avait viol ses obligations contractuelles en distribuant le code Linux. Personne  l'poque ne donnait beaucoup de chances de russir  ce procs. Avec le temps, il a t rvl que Microsoft avait financ le procs, utilisant SCO comme une marionnette contre Linux. Malheureusement pour Microsoft et SCO, il est vite devenu vident que SCO n'avait pas de rel argument contre Linux et ses allis.

Les annes qui ont suivi le dpt du procs n'ont pas t tendres pour SCO, qui a d'abord dpos le bilan en 2007, puis a fini par vendre sa proprit intellectuelle  Xinuos, alors nomm UnXis, en 2011. Les produits Unix de SCO, OpenServer et Unixware, qui avaient encore un march petit, mais rel, faisaient partie de lacquisition, mais pas les droits de litige de SCO Group. 

En effet,  l'poque, UnXis, maintenant sous le nom de Xinuos, a dclar qu'elle n'avait aucun intrt dans les poursuites judiciaires sans valeur de SCO. En 2016, le PDG Sean Synder a dclar :  Nous ne sommes pas SCO. Nous sommes des investisseurs qui ont achet les produits. Nous n'avons pas achet la possibilit de poursuivre des litiges contre IBM, et cela ne nous intresse absolument pas . Mais les choses semblent avoir chang entre-temps.

Un rapport de situation qui date du 16 fvrier 2018 dtaille les rclamations et les demandes reconventionnelles restantes. Et en mai de l'anne dernire, le juge d'instance Paul Warner n'a plus t charg de superviser les discussions de rglement.

Un procs intent en 2004 par SCO Group contre Novell semblait avoir pris fin de manire plus concluante en 2007, lorsque le juge charg de l'affaire a statu que Novell dtenait les droits d'auteur d'Unix. Mais cette dcision a t renverse en appel et la prise de bec s'est poursuivie avec un nouvel appel de SCO contre Novell en juillet 2010, et ce, jusqu' ce que SCO vende ses actifs  Xinuos/UnXis en avril 2011. En aot 2011, la US Tenth Circuit Court of Appeals a confirm la dcision antrieure du juge de premire instance en faveur de Novell.

*Le nouveau procs pour vol de la proprit intellectuelle et comportement antitrust*

Vous avez certainement remarqu que, bien que le procs SCO contre Novell ait t jug, ait fait l'objet d'un appel, ait t confirm, ait fait l'objet d'un nouvel appel et ait finalement t confirm en 2011, SCO contre IBM tait toujours en cours en 2011, lorsque Xinuos/UnXis a achet la proprit intellectuelle de SCO. Ce procs, contrairement  ce que l'on pourrait croire, est toujours en cours aujourd'hui. Et maintenant, un procs extrmement similaire se joint  lui de la part de Xinuos, qui possde le reste du SCO Group.

La nouvelle action en justice allgue qu'IBM a incorpor un code non spcifi du code UnixWare et OpenServer de la socit dans le propre systme d'exploitation AIX d'IBM. Elle allgue galement qu'IBM et Red Hat ont directement conspir pour diviser l'ensemble du march des systmes d'exploitation de type Unix en grandes opportunits commerciales pour IBM, en laissant Xinuos sur le carreau :

 Premirement, IBM a vol la proprit intellectuelle de Xinuos et a utilis cette proprit vole pour construire et vendre un produit concurrent de Xinuos lui-mme. Deuximement, la proprit vole tant entre les mains d'IBM, IBM et Red Hat ont illgalement convenu de diviser le march concern et d'utiliser leur pouvoir de march croissant pour victimiser les consommateurs, les concurrents innovants et l'innovation elle-mme. Troisimement, aprs qu'IBM et Red Hat aient lanc leur conspiration, IBM a ensuite acquis Red Hat pour solidifier et rendre permanent leur plan .

Xinuos s'tend sur le prjudice qu'il estime avoir subi dans le procs complet :

 En raison de ces activits, Xinuos a t exclue d'opportunits cls sur le march. Par exemple, en dpit du fait que Xinuos offre un systme d'exploitation bas sur FreeBSD avec une valeur commerciale substantielle pour les utilisateurs professionnels, Xinuos n'a pas t en mesure d'obtenir autant de soutien financier ou d'intrt des clients pour OpenServer 10 qu'il aurait pu et d le faire en raison des conditions du march. En effet, le march est tellement fauss que Xinuos a dtermin que plus de 70 % de moins de ses clients sont en mesure d'obtenir une licence pour son nouveau systme d'exploitation que ce qui serait disponible dans un march fonctionnel. L'effet d'viction sur Xinuos est ressenti par tous les concurrents galement .

L'action en justice de Xinuos affirme galement qu'IBM a tromp les investisseurs en dclarant dans ses rapports annuels depuis 2008 qu'il dtenait tous les droits d'auteur d'Unix et d'UnixWare.  Bien que cette affaire concerne Xinuos et le vol de notre proprit intellectuelle , a dclar Sean Snyder dans un communiqu,  il s'agit galement d'une manipulation du march qui a port prjudice aux consommateurs, aux concurrents,  la communaut open source et  l'innovation elle-mme .

Plus surprenant encore, la socit affirme qu'IBM cherche expressment  dtruire FreeBSD dans son ensemble :  La stratgie d'IBM avec Red Hat a t expressment de dtruire FreeBSD, sur lequel les innovations les plus rcentes de Xinuos ont t bases .

Et elle continue en demandant non seulement des dommages et intrts, mais l'annulation complte de l'acquisition de Red Hat par IBM :  La fusion devrait tre dclare illgale en violation d'au moins la section 7 de la loi Clayton, et il devrait tre ordonn  IBM et Red Hat de se sparer l'un de l'autre et d'annuler tous les accords associs entre eux .

 Le rsultat a rendu impossible pour Xinuos d'tre comptitif  des conditions quitables et a empch les consommateurs d'accder aux produits de haute qualit de Xinuos. Le rsultat est galement un march profondment dysfonctionnel. Les produits de grande valeur n'ont aucun moyen de pntrer le march. Les rivaux naissants n'ont aucune possibilit de croissance. Les prix s'envolent. Trop, c'est trop. IBM et Red Hat ont abus de leur contrle sur le march des systmes d'exploitation Unix/Linux pendant bien trop longtemps, et une intervention est le seul moyen de rparer ce qu'ils ont cass , lit-on dans la section "Contexte factuel" du procs.

Si Red Hat n'a pas immdiatement rpondu  la plainte, un porte-parole d'IBM, Doug Shelton, a dclar : 

 Les allgations de Xinuos en matire de droits d'auteur ne font que ressasser les revendications cules de son prdcesseur, dont Xinuos a achet les droits d'auteur  la suite d'une faillite, et n'ont aucun fondement . Il ajoute que  Les allgations antitrust de Xinuos, portes contre IBM et Red Hat, la plus grande socit de logiciels libres au monde, dfient galement toute logique. IBM et Red Hat dfendront agressivement l'intgrit du processus de dveloppement des logiciels open source et le choix inhrent, et donc la concurrence, que les logiciels open source favorisent .

Source : Xinuos

*Et vous* ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce procs intent par Xinuos contre IBM et Red Hat ?
 ::fleche::   quoi sattend Xinuos alors que laction SCO contre Novell a dclar SCO comme ntant pas le propritaire des droits d'auteur d'UNIX et d'UnixWare ?  
 ::fleche::  Quelle suite imaginez-vous pour ce procs ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  SCO n'a aucun droit sur UNIX et Linux, la socit est dfinitivement dboute dans ses affaires contre Novell et IBM 
 ::fleche::  IBM rclame 167 millions de dollars  Groupon dans un conflit, pour utilisation sans autorisation de technologies brevetes
 ::fleche::  IBM poursuit Airbnb en justice pour des redevances de brevet, au moment o la socit s'apprte  faire son entre en bourse

----------


## darklinux

C 'est reparti pour un tour , sauf qu' il y a un twist :  Microsoft utilise le logiciel libre ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le litige opposant SCO  IBM pour violation des droits d'auteur dans le code UNIX et Linux en voie de se rsoudre en partie,*
*le litige dure depuis prs de 20 ans * 

Tout commence en 1995 avec la vente par Novell du code d'Unix  la socit SCO (SCO - un fournisseur d'UNIX pour les processeurs x86). Le montant de la transaction avoisinait les 150 millions de dollars.

Cette vente a gnr deux interprtations chez les participants. Novell considre qu'il n'a cd que le code, pas les droits de proprit intellectuelle. SCO affirme avoir achet les deux.

En 1998, IBM, Santa Cruz Operation  et d'autres se sont associs pour crer le projet Monterey, dans le but de dvelopper une version d'UNIX qui fonctionne sur plusieurs plateformes matrielles. Ce que la communaut Linux avait commenc  faire galement.

En 2001, IBM a dcid que Linux tait l'avenir et a quitt le projet Monterey, entranant mme certains des participants au projet Monterey dans son sillage.  ce moment-l, Big Blue avait cr une version exprimentale de son propre systme d'exploitation AIX de type UNIX qui utilisait du code SCO. AIX est le systme d'exploitation de type Unix commercialis par IBM depuis 1986. AIX est l'acronyme de Advanced Interactive eXecutive, cependant, seul l'acronyme est utilis. 

Mais une fois qu'il a abandonn le projet Monterey, IBM a apport une partie de sa proprit intellectuelle  Linux. SCO s'est oppos  ces contributions, car il estimait qu'IBM avait cd ses actifs  la base de code Linux open source.

Aussi, le 6 mars 2003, Caldera Systems, renomm SCO, a engag une action contre IBM pour avoir rompu le contrat de leur projet conjoint Monterey qui portait sur le codveloppement dun OS Unix. Le plaignant accusait notamment Big Blue davoir dvoil une partie du code source Unix et des mthodes pour contribuer  Linux et pour dvelopper AIX, la propre version Unix dIBM. Ce faisant, arguait-il, IBM avait non seulement viol les accords du projet Monterey mais aussi enfreint les droits dauteur des dbiteurs sur Unix et Unixware et sest livr  une concurrence dloyale en tenant de dtruire la valeur conomique dUnix et les droits de proprit des dbiteurs sur celui-ci. 

Rclamant dans un premier temps 1 milliard de dollars de dommages et intrts, sa prtention gonfle rapidement en trois mois pour atteindre les 3 milliards de dollars. Notons que la mme anne SCO attaque galement Novell voyant en Linux un driv illgal du code source de Unix, lui rclamant 1 milliard de dollars pour violation de brevet.

La licence d'IBM pour l'utilisation du code d'Unix expirait en 2003. Big Blue aurait, selon SCO, illgalement donn ledit code source pour une rutilisation dans Linux.

Contre-attaqu par IBM en aot 2003 devant le tribunal fdral de l'Utah et soulevant un toll sans prcdent dans le monde informatique (de la Free Software Foundation  Novell, en passant par ses propres employs), SCO se retrouve vite en trs mauvaise posture (condamnation en septembre 2003 pour diffamation, baisse de 50 % de son chiffre d'affaires sur 2004).

Rclamant dsormais 5 milliards de dollars  IBM, la socit joue son va-tout en juillet 2004 en dtaillant ses plaintes relatives au fait qu'une partie de son code inclus dans le format d'excutable et de liaison UNIX, du systme de fichier JFS ou encore d'init, est contenu de manire illgale dans le noyau Linux.

Le 10 aot 2007, le juge Kimball rend pourtant un verdict tranch : il indique que Novell est bien le propritaire du copyright de Unix et de UnixWare. Linux tait donc sauf. Ce qui n'tait pas le cas de SCO.

Dboute, et visiblement dgoute, la socit tait en pril. Son chiffre d'affaires avait fondu de 250 millions de dollars  15 millions par an du fait de la nouvelle concurrence de Linux. Proche de la faillite, l'entreprise utilise alors une subtilit du droit des entreprises amricaines pour se protger de la banqueroute et se mettre  l'abri d'une liquidation pure et simple : SCO se place sous la protection du chapitre 11 de la loi amricaine sur les faillites (transfr en chapitre 7 en 2012 avec nomination dun administrateur de la faillite).

En fvrier 2008, le fond Stephen Norris Capital Partners injecte, en toute connaissance de cause, une somme de 100 millions de dollars. La contrepartie de l'investissement est clairement stipule dans l'accord :  continuer de manire agressive  les poursuites  l'encontre de Novell et d'IBM. Fort de ce soutien inespr, SCO dcide de continuer le combat.

Le 26 aot 2021, une requte en rglement du tribunal des faillites des tats-Unis pour le district du Delaware indique que les parties  ont convenu de rgler tous les diffrends entre elles par un paiement  ladministrateur () de 14 250 000 dollars  dans les cinq jours ouvrables suivants la date d'entre en vigueur de l'entente de rglement.

En clair, si la proposition est accepte par les deux parties, cet accord mettrait un terme au procs de lancien SCO avec IBM. Sous 5 jours, IBM devra alors payer les 14,25 millions de dollars par transfert  ladministrateur grant la faillite de SCO, renomm depuis TSG Group. Pour ce dernier, cette proposition est tablie de faon raisonnable, en tenant compte des meilleurs intrts pour les cranciers et elle devrait tre approuve. 


*Xinuos souffle sur les braises du conflit*

Mais ce conflit pourrait tre port par une autre entit. En effet, bien que SCO ait fait faillite, sa proprit intellectuelle a continu  vivre sous les nouveaux propritaires. IBM a continu  lutter et les organisations qui ont hrit de la proprit intellectuelle de SCO ont continu  essayer de nouveaux coins,  trouver de nouvelles sources de financement, ou les deux. Xinuos, qui a repris les actifs de SCO il y a 10 ans, est revenu  la charge contre IBM. Big Blue est de nouveau accus, cette fois par Xinuos, davoir illgalement copi le code du logiciel que ce dernier a rachet  SCO pour lutiliser dans son systme dexploitation.

Xinuos, qui vend UnixWare et OpenServer, a intent une action en justice plus tt cette anne, allguant un vol de proprit intellectuelle et une collusion monopolistique sur le march contre les dfendeurs conjoints IBM et Red Hat. Xinuos a t form autour des actifs de SCO Group il y a une dizaine d'annes sous le nom d'UnXis et,  l'poque, le successeur de SCO se dsavouait de tout intrt  poursuivre le long litige de ce dernier sur Linux.

L'action en justice allgue qu'IBM a incorpor un code non spcifi du code UnixWare et OpenServer de la socit dans le propre systme d'exploitation AIX d'IBM. Elle allgue galement qu'IBM et Red Hat ont directement conspir pour diviser l'ensemble du march des systmes d'exploitation de type Unix en grandes opportunits commerciales pour IBM, en laissant Xinuos sur le carreau :

 Premirement, IBM a vol la proprit intellectuelle de Xinuos et a utilis cette proprit vole pour construire et vendre un produit concurrent de Xinuos lui-mme. Deuximement, la proprit vole tant entre les mains d'IBM, IBM et Red Hat ont illgalement convenu de diviser le march concern et d'utiliser leur pouvoir de march croissant pour victimiser les consommateurs, les concurrents innovants et l'innovation elle-mme. Troisimement, aprs qu'IBM et Red Hat aient lanc leur conspiration, IBM a ensuite acquis Red Hat pour solidifier et rendre permanent leur plan .

Xinuos s'tend sur le prjudice qu'il estime avoir subi dans le procs complet :

 En raison de ces activits, Xinuos a t exclue d'opportunits cls sur le march. Par exemple, en dpit du fait que Xinuos offre un systme d'exploitation bas sur FreeBSD avec une valeur commerciale substantielle pour les utilisateurs professionnels, Xinuos n'a pas t en mesure d'obtenir autant de soutien financier ou d'intrt des clients pour OpenServer 10 qu'il aurait pu et d le faire en raison des conditions du march. En effet, le march est tellement fauss que Xinuos a dtermin que plus de 70 % de moins de ses clients sont en mesure d'obtenir une licence pour son nouveau systme d'exploitation que ce qui serait disponible dans un march fonctionnel. L'effet d'viction sur Xinuos est ressenti par tous les concurrents galement .

L'action en justice de Xinuos affirme galement qu'IBM a tromp les investisseurs en dclarant dans ses rapports annuels depuis 2008 qu'il dtenait tous les droits d'auteur d'Unix et d'UnixWare.  Bien que cette affaire concerne Xinuos et le vol de notre proprit intellectuelle , a dclar Sean Snyder dans un communiqu,  il s'agit galement d'une manipulation du march qui a port prjudice aux consommateurs, aux concurrents,  la communaut open source et  l'innovation elle-mme .

Plus surprenant encore, la socit affirme qu'IBM cherche expressment  dtruire FreeBSD dans son ensemble :  La stratgie d'IBM avec Red Hat a t expressment de dtruire FreeBSD, sur lequel les innovations les plus rcentes de Xinuos ont t bases .

Et elle continue en demandant non seulement des dommages et intrts, mais l'annulation complte de l'acquisition de Red Hat par IBM :  La fusion devrait tre dclare illgale en violation d'au moins la section 7 de la loi Clayton, et il devrait tre ordonn  IBM et Red Hat de se sparer l'un de l'autre et d'annuler tous les accords associs entre eux .

 Le rsultat a rendu impossible pour Xinuos d'tre comptitif  des conditions quitables et a empch les consommateurs d'accder aux produits de haute qualit de Xinuos. Le rsultat est galement un march profondment dysfonctionnel. Les produits de grande valeur n'ont aucun moyen de pntrer le march. Les rivaux naissants n'ont aucune possibilit de croissance. Les prix s'envolent. Trop, c'est trop. IBM et Red Hat ont abus de leur contrle sur le march des systmes d'exploitation Unix/Linux pendant bien trop longtemps, et une intervention est le seul moyen de rparer ce qu'ils ont cass , lit-on dans la section "Contexte factuel" du procs.

Si Red Hat n'a pas immdiatement rpondu  la plainte, un porte-parole d'IBM, Doug Shelton, a dclar :

 Les allgations de Xinuos en matire de droits d'auteur ne font que ressasser les revendications cules de son prdcesseur, dont Xinuos a achet les droits d'auteur  la suite d'une faillite, et n'ont aucun fondement . Il ajoute que  Les allgations antitrust de Xinuos, portes contre IBM et Red Hat, la plus grande socit de logiciels libres au monde, dfient galement toute logique. IBM et Red Hat dfendront agressivement l'intgrit du processus de dveloppement des logiciels open source et le choix inhrent, et donc la concurrence, que les logiciels open source favorisent .

Source : proposition d'accord

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le litige opposant SCO  IBM pour violation des droits d'auteur dans le code UNIX/Linux est rsolu en partie,*
*il aura dur prs de 20 ans* 

Le tribunal de district amricain de l'Utah a finalement mis un terme au procs SCO contre IBM.

Selon la Cour, puisque :

 Toutes les rclamations et demandes reconventionnelles dans cette affaire, qu'elles soient allgues ou non allgues, plaides ou non plaides, ont t rgles, ont eu des compromis et sont rsolues dans leur intgralit, et pour une bonne cause apparaissant. IL EST PAR LA PRSENTE ORDONN que la requte des parties est ACCORDE(...). Les parties supporteront leurs propres frais et dpens respectifs, y compris les honoraires d'avocat. Le greffier est charg de clore l'action .

Le 26 aot 2021, une requte en rglement du tribunal des faillites des tats-Unis pour le district du Delaware indique que les parties  ont convenu de rgler tous les diffrends entre elles par un paiement  ladministrateur () de 14 250 000 dollars  dans les cinq jours ouvrables suivants la date d'entre en vigueur de l'entente de rglement. En clair, si la proposition tait accepte par les deux parties, cet accord allait mettre un terme au procs de lancien SCO avec IBM. Sous les 5 jours, IBM devra alors payer les 14,25 millions de dollars par transfert  ladministrateur grant la faillite de SCO, renomm depuis TSG Group. Pour ce dernier, cette proposition est tablie de faon raisonnable, en tenant compte des meilleurs intrts pour les cranciers et elle devrait tre approuve.

En retour, TLD renonce  tous droits et intrts dans tous les litiges en cours ou pouvant tre invoqus  l'avenir contre IBM et Red Hat, et toute allgation selon laquelle Linux viole la proprit intellectuelle Unix de SCO.

*Rappel du litige*

Tout commence en 1995 avec la vente par Novell du code d'Unix  la socit SCO (SCO - un fournisseur d'UNIX pour les processeurs x86). Le montant de la transaction avoisinait les 150 millions de dollars.

Cette vente a gnr deux interprtations chez les participants. Novell considre qu'il n'a cd que le code, pas les droits de proprit intellectuelle. SCO affirme avoir achet les deux.

En 1998, IBM, Santa Cruz Operation et d'autres se sont associs pour crer le projet Monterey, dans le but de dvelopper une version d'UNIX qui fonctionne sur plusieurs plateformes matrielles. Ce que la communaut Linux avait commenc  faire galement.

En 2001, IBM a dcid que Linux tait l'avenir et a quitt le projet Monterey, entranant mme certains des participants au projet Monterey dans son sillage.  ce moment-l, Big Blue avait cr une version exprimentale de son propre systme d'exploitation AIX de type UNIX qui utilisait du code SCO. AIX est le systme d'exploitation de type Unix commercialis par IBM depuis 1986. AIX est l'acronyme de Advanced Interactive eXecutive, cependant, seul l'acronyme est utilis.

Mais une fois qu'il a abandonn le projet Monterey, IBM a apport une partie de sa proprit intellectuelle  Linux. SCO s'est oppos  ces contributions, car il estimait qu'IBM avait cd ses actifs  la base de code Linux open source.

Aussi, le 6 mars 2003, Caldera Systems, renomm SCO, a engag une action contre IBM pour avoir rompu le contrat de leur projet conjoint Monterey qui portait sur le codveloppement dun OS Unix. Le plaignant accusait notamment Big Blue davoir dvoil une partie du code source Unix et des mthodes pour contribuer  Linux et pour dvelopper AIX, la propre version Unix dIBM. Ce faisant, arguait-il, IBM avait non seulement viol les accords du projet Monterey mais aussi enfreint les droits dauteur des dbiteurs sur Unix et Unixware et sest livr  une concurrence dloyale en tenant de dtruire la valeur conomique dUnix et les droits de proprit des dbiteurs sur celui-ci.

Rclamant dans un premier temps 1 milliard de dollars de dommages et intrts, sa prtention gonfle rapidement en trois mois pour atteindre les 3 milliards de dollars. Notons que la mme anne SCO attaque galement Novell voyant en Linux un driv illgal du code source d'Unix, lui rclamant 1 milliard de dollars pour violation de brevet.

La licence d'IBM pour l'utilisation du code d'Unix expirait en 2003. Big Blue aurait, selon SCO, illgalement donn ledit code source pour une rutilisation dans Linux.

Contre-attaqu par IBM en aot 2003 devant le tribunal fdral de l'Utah et soulevant un toll sans prcdent dans le monde informatique (de la Free Software Foundation  Novell, en passant par ses propres employs), SCO se retrouve vite en trs mauvaise posture (condamnation en septembre 2003 pour diffamation, baisse de 50 % de son chiffre d'affaires sur 2004).

Rclamant dsormais 5 milliards de dollars  IBM, la socit joue son va-tout en juillet 2004 en dtaillant ses plaintes relatives au fait qu'une partie de son code inclus dans le format d'excutable et de liaison UNIX, du systme de fichier JFS ou encore d'init, est contenu de manire illgale dans le noyau Linux.

Le 10 aot 2007, le juge Kimball rend pourtant un verdict tranch : il indique que Novell est bien le propritaire du copyright d'Unix et d'UnixWare. Linux tait donc sauf. Ce qui n'tait pas le cas de SCO.

Dboute, et visiblement dgoute, la socit tait en pril. Son chiffre d'affaires avait fondu de 250 millions de dollars  15 millions par an du fait de la nouvelle concurrence de Linux. Proche de la faillite, l'entreprise utilise alors une subtilit du droit des entreprises amricaines pour se protger de la banqueroute et se mettre  l'abri d'une liquidation pure et simple : SCO se place sous la protection du chapitre 11 de la loi amricaine sur les faillites (transfr en chapitre 7 en 2012 avec nomination dun administrateur de la faillite).

En fvrier 2008, le fond Stephen Norris Capital Partners injecte, en toute connaissance de cause, une somme de 100 millions de dollars. La contrepartie de l'investissement est clairement stipule dans l'accord :  continuer de manire agressive  les poursuites  l'encontre de Novell et d'IBM. Fort de ce soutien inespr, SCO dcide de continuer le combat.


*Xinuos a souffl sur les braises du conflit*

Mais ce conflit pourrait tre port par une autre entit. En effet, bien que SCO ait fait faillite, sa proprit intellectuelle a continu  vivre sous les nouveaux propritaires. IBM a continu  lutter et les organisations qui ont hrit de la proprit intellectuelle de SCO ont continu  essayer de nouveaux coins,  trouver de nouvelles sources de financement, ou les deux. Xinuos, qui a repris les actifs de SCO il y a 10 ans, est revenu  la charge contre IBM. Big Blue est de nouveau accus, cette fois par Xinuos, davoir illgalement copi le code du logiciel que ce dernier a rachet  SCO pour lutiliser dans son systme dexploitation.

Xinuos, qui vend UnixWare et OpenServer, a intent une action en justice plus tt cette anne, allguant un vol de proprit intellectuelle et une collusion monopolistique sur le march contre les dfendeurs conjoints IBM et Red Hat. Xinuos a t form autour des actifs de SCO Group il y a une dizaine d'annes sous le nom d'UnXis et,  l'poque, le successeur de SCO se dsavouait de tout intrt  poursuivre le long litige de ce dernier sur Linux.

L'action en justice allgue qu'IBM a incorpor un code non spcifi du code UnixWare et OpenServer de la socit dans le propre systme d'exploitation AIX d'IBM. Elle allgue galement qu'IBM et Red Hat ont directement conspir pour diviser l'ensemble du march des systmes d'exploitation de type Unix en grandes opportunits commerciales pour IBM, en laissant Xinuos sur le carreau :

 Premirement, IBM a vol la proprit intellectuelle de Xinuos et a utilis cette proprit vole pour construire et vendre un produit concurrent de Xinuos lui-mme. Deuximement, la proprit vole tant entre les mains d'IBM, IBM et Red Hat ont illgalement convenu de diviser le march concern et d'utiliser leur pouvoir de march croissant pour victimiser les consommateurs, les concurrents innovants et l'innovation elle-mme. Troisimement, aprs qu'IBM et Red Hat ont lanc leur conspiration, IBM a ensuite acquis Red Hat pour solidifier et rendre permanent leur plan .

Xinuos s'tend sur le prjudice qu'il estime avoir subi dans le procs complet :

 En raison de ces activits, Xinuos a t exclue d'opportunits clefs sur le march. Par exemple, en dpit du fait que Xinuos offre un systme d'exploitation bas sur FreeBSD avec une valeur commerciale substantielle pour les utilisateurs professionnels, Xinuos n'a pas t en mesure d'obtenir autant de soutien financier ou d'intrt des clients pour OpenServer 10 qu'il aurait pu et d le faire en raison des conditions du march. En effet, le march est tellement fauss que Xinuos a dtermin que plus de 70 % de ses clients sont en mesure d'obtenir une licence pour son nouveau systme d'exploitation que ce qui serait disponible dans un march fonctionnel. L'effet d'viction sur Xinuos est ressenti par tous les concurrents galement .

L'action en justice de Xinuos affirme galement qu'IBM a tromp les investisseurs en dclarant dans ses rapports annuels depuis 2008 qu'il dtenait tous les droits d'auteur d'Unix et d'UnixWare.  Bien que cette affaire concerne Xinuos et le vol de notre proprit intellectuelle , a dclar Sean Snyder dans un communiqu,  il s'agit galement d'une manipulation du march qui a port prjudice aux consommateurs, aux concurrents,  la communaut open source et  l'innovation elle-mme .

Plus surprenant encore, la socit affirme qu'IBM cherche expressment  dtruire FreeBSD dans son ensemble :  La stratgie d'IBM avec Red Hat a t expressment de dtruire FreeBSD, sur lequel les innovations les plus rcentes de Xinuos ont t bases .

Et elle continue en demandant non seulement des dommages et intrts, mais l'annulation complte de l'acquisition de Red Hat par IBM :  La fusion devrait tre dclare illgale en violation d'au moins la section 7 de la loi Clayton, et il devrait tre ordonn  IBM et Red Hat de se sparer l'un de l'autre et d'annuler tous les accords associs entre eux .

 Le rsultat a rendu impossible pour Xinuos d'tre comptitif  des conditions quitables et a empch les consommateurs d'accder aux produits de haute qualit de Xinuos. Le rsultat est galement un march profondment dysfonctionnel. Les produits de grande valeur n'ont aucun moyen de pntrer le march. Les rivaux naissants n'ont aucune possibilit de croissance. Les prix s'envolent. Trop, c'est trop. IBM et Red Hat ont abus de leur contrle sur le march des systmes d'exploitation Unix/Linux pendant bien trop longtemps, et une intervention est le seul moyen de rparer ce qu'ils ont cass , lit-on dans la section "Contexte factuel" du procs.

Source : dcision de justice

----------


## CaptainDangeax

Je me souviens avoir suivi cette affaire par l'intermdiaire du blog d'une certaine Pamela Jones (nom d'emprunt). Au final, le seul code source prsent dans linux, c'tait un fichier .H de 348 lignes, mme pas un excutable. L Xinuos revient  la charge sans prciser le code source incrimin... J'attends, que dis-je j'espre que le juge mettra une bonne baffe  Xinuos, genre "vous n'avez pas prcis le code incrimin, accusation diffamatoire, BAM 1 milliard de dommages et intrts pour IBM / RedHat"

----------

